# First Boat - Pearson 26 vs Seafarer 26



## Sailski3 (Jul 29, 2011)

I am purchasing my first boat and have been looking at used boats for a few months now. I have limited experience at sailing. I have over the years taken out daysailors like sunfish, sailfish, hobie cats and lightenings on inland lakes and bays. I have crewed a few times on larger boats as well. I recently attended an ASA class in sailing in preparation for ownership. I have found two boats that seem to be in very good condition for their age - a 1979 Pearson 26 and a 1980 Seafarer 26. They seem to be somewhat different in nature with the Pearson having a a larger displacement and a larger sail plan to drive her. I intend to sail the boat I purchase on the Chesapeake and Delaware bays initially, with an eye to coastal cruising after gaining appropriate experience. My question, like most newbie's on here is for some opinions from those of you familiar with or having sailed or owned these boats. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## paul323 (Mar 13, 2010)

I sail occasionally on a friend's P26 in the San Francisco bay. Like all Pearsons, she is a well-built, well-designed boat - as you probably know, Pearsons have an excellent reputation as a boatbuilder. Still very competitive in our Beer-Can racing. As you would expect from a 26' boat, the accommodations are a bit cramped for a cruise of more than a few days, but are better than many boats that size. They have upgraded her to an asymetric spinnaker, which works very well.

The boat I sail in has a tiller, and is fine for 3 people in the cockpit, but can be a bit cramped with 5 - again, what you would expect with a 26 footer.

My only concern - purely personal - is that the rudder looks exposed - I prefer a skeg.


----------



## Tim R. (Mar 23, 2003)

The P26 is a wonderful boat and a great first boat. Fun to cruise and race.

No experience with the Seafarer.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

treilley said:


> The P26 is a wonderful boat and a great first boat. Fun to cruise and race.
> 
> No experience with the Seafarer.


Same here. I have sailed a P26 for over a year through my boat club and they are fun. A little cramped as others have said as well. Guess I just agree with others opinions of the P26.


----------



## Sailski3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thanks to both of you for the input. I read many reviews of the P26 and most all were favorable. They are a well documented boat. Paul, I have read about similar reservations on spade rudders from others and understand there are pros and cons to each. Incidentally, the Seafarer has a skeg hung rudder. Please keep the feedback coming. I appreciate any and all comments regarding these boats or even suggestions on other models to consider.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

I owned a P26 for two years in the early 90s and it was a great boat - sturdy and well-designed with a good turn of speed. Great for your intended uses, although I would be careful about coastal cruising with it given its age. I sailed round Delmarva in it in 1993 over the course of 9 days, with overnights in Gibson's Island, Chesapeake City, Cape May, Ocean City, MD, Cape Charles, and Reedville.


----------



## Sailski3 (Jul 29, 2011)

Thank you to all who have responded. So far it is Pearson all the way. Any takers on the Seafarer? Anybody have knowledga about this model?


----------



## sloanfiske (Sep 21, 2010)

seafarer has a skeg mount rudder and a lead encapsulated keel. should have wheel steering and an inboard diesel (likely a yanmar 1gm). also, has 6'2 headroom and generally has a real head instead of a porta. also has a lead encapsulated keel.

P26 has an exposed rudder, tiller, and an outboard. there are known rudder shaft issues along with keel bolt issues. 

fwiw, i looked at both the P26 and Seafarer, and bought a seafarer. for coastal cruising seems like a Seafarer would fit the bill better maybe.

the seafarer is pretty great little boat. all the trappings of a bigger boat in a smaller package.


----------



## ccriders (Jul 8, 2006)

Sailski,
Have you been reading the thread started by BubbleheadMD about buying a Pearson 30?
While you did not specify your budget, you might look at a few larger boats, say up to 30feet before deciding on the 26. There was a time when I thought a 25' boat would hang the moon, but now feel that a 30 footer is almost ideal. The cost of maintenance will be only one step more expensive (size of rigging being the most obvious item) and since most marinas basically charge for 30 feet as a minimum, you might as well fill up the slip with boat. The handling of a 30 is no more difficult or complex than a 26 once you get over the psychological barrier and you will have a much more comfortable boat for weekending and that week long summer cruise. And finally, now is a really good time to be buying a boat, you might get a deal you will never see again.
Good luck,
John


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I know of a Tartan 27' available for $3.5K in Annapolis if you care.


----------



## Boatinglifeaway (May 17, 2011)

The P26 seems to be a more popular choice. This is an actual great one to get. I am all for it as well.


----------



## sidney777 (Jul 14, 2001)

I agree with sloanfiske . There are many more Pearson 26 than Seafarer 26 so you will get alot of opinions on Pearsons. Might take a look at Seafarer Research Center
There are Seafarer "original" information sites, like brochures that make Seafarers sound like the best thing since sliced bread. Quote. " McCurdy and Rhodes designed and for offshore sailing". Excellent construction and very roomy inside. Excellent hull to deck joint. *I would have to see both boats that I was looking at to decide.
---Every review or comment about the -Pearson 26- says small or cramped inside- AND the rudder hardware needs replaced or to make sure you watch it for a breakdown.
---Every review/comment about Seafarer says they are roomy and well built. There is no consistent, constant negative comment about the Seafarer 26. I agree and I own a Seafarer 26 for 2 yrs.


----------



## Sailski3 (Jul 29, 2011)

*Many Thanks*

Looked at the Seafarer this past weekend and found it well cared for. Couldn't get it together with the Pearson owner for an inspection. Like the trailerability of the Seafarer and will likely make an offer. Thanks again to all who have responded with valuable input. It is a great into to sailboat ownership that the "community" takes the time to offer a newbie advice and guidance.


----------



## Whiskerpole (Dec 8, 2009)

I have a Seafarer 26 and my 'slip neighbor' has a Pearson 26.
See Sloanfiske's info. In addition to the skeg hung rudder and
encapsulated keel (no keel bolts to worry about) one major
enhancement the Seafarer has over the Pearson is where the
chainplates connect to the sidestays. The Pearson connects on
deck...eventually, unless you are maintenance meticulous, that
is where your soft spots will begin. The Seafarer's chainplates
are on the side of the boat...no soft spots or costly deck repair.
Both are solid and neither will win a race...but I'd take the Seafarer26
over the Pearson26 every time.


----------



## bobnpaula (Nov 17, 2008)

our first boat was a 1980 Seafarer 30, which had been impeccably maintained. We liked the fin keel/skeg-hung rudder so much we looked for the same in our current boat. don't know how the 30 compares to the 26, but our 30 was fun, fast, great in light airs and lived large for a 30' boat. We sailed her extensively in the Cheseapeake, and had a lot of good times. She did better to windward, didn't really like downwind sailing as much. Seafarers are very reasonably priced, and very good value... perfect for a Chessie boat. Ours drew 4'11", and we managed to get into a lot of gunkholes. Make sure to check portholes for leaks, and integrity of chainplates. Good luck.


----------



## jameswilson29 (Aug 15, 2009)

Whiskerpole said:


> I have a Seafarer 26 and my 'slip neighbor' has a Pearson 26.
> See Sloanfiske's info. In addition to the skeg hung rudder and
> encapsulated keel (no keel bolts to worry about) one major
> enhancement the Seafarer has over the Pearson is where the
> ...


The Pearson 26 chainplates are fastened to the cabin bulkhead, not the deck. Fastening chainplates to the hull is not necessarily an advantage.

According to N.E. PHRF, the Pearson 26 rates 213 while the Seafarer 26 rates 240. That means the Seafarer will be given approximately an extra half a minute (27 seconds) a mile to catch up with the Pearson.


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

Assuming two boats in equal material condition, consider the following:

Seafarer 26:
Ballast to displacement ratio: 35.5%
Sail area to displacement ratio: 14.5%
Displacement: 5200lbs.
Beam: 8.25'
LWL: 22.25' 

Pearson 26:
Ballast to displacement ratio: 40.75%
Sail area to displacement ratio: 16.75%
Displacement: 5400lbs.
Beam: 8.67'
LWL: 21.7' 

The Seafarer will be more tender (tippy), and the Pearson will be a little stiffer.

The Pearson has the higher SA: Displacement ratio, while being only 200lbs heavier, and so should be a little quicker. 

The Pearson's waterline length is a hair shorter, but I'm not sure if this will really slow her down compared to the Seafarer.

The Pearson is a tad beamier, which might give you a little more cabin volume.
The cabin layouts are very similar, so no clear victory there.

I give the performance edge to the Pearson, possibly the edge in comfort.
I give the maintenance edge to the Seafarer, with it's encapsulated ballast and skeg-hung rudder.

On the Pearson 30, the ballast is encapsulated like the Seafarer. I believe that the ballast on the P26 is cast-iron and bolted on.

I would carefully inspect both boats. If the bilge sump of the P26 is clean and dry, and the keel bolts are in great condition, I would buy the P26 for the performance edge.

If the keel bolts are suspect, I'd buy the Seafarer, all other things being equal.

If these boats are in the Maryland Chesapeake area, I'd be willing to take a look at them with you.

Just remember- My opinion is worth exactly what you paid for it.


----------

